# Puppy showing



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

The local GSD club is holding a conformation and sweepstakes (what is that btw?) show and I decided to enter Odin into both. They're also holding rally and obedience but that won't be something we'll be ready for by then I think.

I emailed the chair person of the club asking about rules of the shows but I figured i'd ask some questions here too.

1) Am I going to need to use an actual show lead? Or do you think a small chain/fursaver with a lead would be okay..not sure how puppy showing works,

2) Should I be training for anything in particular? Heeling?









They mentioned it was a fun show so..I don't know. I figure it'll be a fun experience i'm just a little lost on the whole showing thing.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i showed my dog once when he was 11 weeks old. entered the ring late. fell over him when i went to stack (wasn't sure which
leg is pulled back). we took 2nd place,







. does it matter
that there was only me (55 yrs old) and an 11 yr girl in the ring?


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Lol! Hopefully Odin and I have the same luck.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

With a puppy your fursaver collar and a six foot lead that is 1/2 inch wide or less will work fine.

A sweepstakes is usually a show where the dog must be entered in a regular class at the show and also entered in the sweepstakes. He will be in a class with other puppies the same age.

German Shepherds generally show out in front of you pulling at a trot -- so no heeling! Practice stacking and having people check his teeth and testicles while he holds still. Puppies don't have to be perfect so don't worry and have fun!


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Have fun!







Please, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah focus on having him stand still for teeth and testicle check. My puppy jumped up and licked the judge in the face but luckily still won his class. They were not at all picky with the stacking and gaiting at that age (I did both AKC and UKC), the judge's comments were more towards my handling. They're pretty good about telling you what they want. One time the judge asked me to do the down and back a second time a different way, I thought we were screwed and had done it wrong, but Nikon won that time (in an AKC ring against an American line dog).


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Oh wow, I guess i'm worrying a bit too much then. We've been working on stacking and he's always at work with me being handled and up on the tables and stuff so he really isn't phased by stuff like that. It'll be interesting to see how he does.

The show isn't until the 23rd (my birthday!) so maybe Odin and I will have a little extra luck.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The main thing with pups is that they are wiggly. If you want to practice, it's good to stack the dog and have strangers walk over, check the teeth, and run their hands over the dog. It's one thing to practice the stack and stand stay but another for the dog to hold it when someone is leaning over them (some dogs are too friendly, some get spooked....Nikon was too friendly but since they were matches the judges just laughed).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I showed Karlo this past weekend on a whim, no previous training for it. I didn't know what to expect, and the judge told me the fursaver wasn't what I should be using. A thin show choker and a short thin lead would be best. I didn't take showing very seriously and the judge noticed, he was nice enough to ask a seasoned breeder/handler give me tips after the first show so we could be better in the next one. Her tips were, as Andaka posted above, dog trotting in front-judge wants to see movement, bring the dog to the judge, not you going to him, focus on something ahead and keep your head up, don't look at your pup. To stack: try the natural placement by walking the dog into it, and move the fronts by the shoulder(lifting the pup), then move the back legs to position, place the collar right up on his ear base to keep them standing forward. Here is a pic by Lies of the Am line breeder and her dog(who won) in the stack as she described how to do it w/earset. Her dog walked naturally into the stack, as she shows all the time.








It was fun, a new experience, don't know if we'll do it again...if so, next time I'll at least clean Karlo's dirt from his nose.
Good luck w/ Odin, I am sure you will do well!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

How did it go?


----------

